# Traveling with your kit?



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 2, 2007)

For those who travel a lot, what do you do with your kit?

I have yet to begin building my kit, but I have two weddings already!  I don't know how this happened or why I agreed.  A little crazy I suppose.

And one wedding is in LA.  I live in SF.  I can't carry on THAT much liquid, but I don't want to check it either.

Hmmm.

Advice?

Also, which cases do you reccomend?  I'm looking at the Napoleon, Shu, MUFE, and MAC cases.


----------



## miinx (Nov 2, 2007)

i generally use cream foundations exclusively. anything cream based is scooped out and melted into a large color palette with wells for each separate shade, i.e. one palette for lipsticks, one for foundations, etc. It really makes things alot easier to port around.


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 5, 2007)

I work in the Film and TV Industry and we have to take our kits in everyday that we are called and they are usually for different features/shows.  What I do is call up the Key MU Artist and ask her what I'm going to need and also bring the things I always get asked for repeatedly over the years.  So I have a cooler rolling kit and a bag set kit for touch ups on set. HTH.


----------

